# I took the first step today



## BCPerry (Oct 24, 2011)

So I filled out the paperwork to go on a mission trip to Panama next year. Keep me in your prayers guys that this is what God wants and that he will help me to prepare for it. Also that he will work through me to share my story with others in his name.

Bryan


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 24, 2011)

Your first step is a mighty big one.  I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 24, 2011)

Praying for you. Mission trips will change your understanding about the USA and other countries.....


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 24, 2011)

Keeping you and your family in my prayers! You will change others and God will change you....hallelujah!!


----------



## gtparts (Oct 25, 2011)

You certainly have my prayers. I've been to Guatemala and twice to Haiti. God gave me a different perspective and a new attitude. Before the 1st trip, I was ignorant of how most of the world lives and simply callous to their situation. Yes, I would pray for the foreign missionaries, but I was clueless about their "ground zero". May God use this time in your life to draw you closer to Him and work miracles in the lives of those you go to serve.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## JBGriffith (Oct 31, 2011)

You are in my prayers. Like everyone has said, a mission trip will change your life and your outlook on how blessed we really are. I've been to the dumps of Guatemala, and just to see how people are barely getting by will really touch you. God bless you and those you come in contact with.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not so much a first step as much as it is a leap of faith 

Congratulations on making such a noble decision to help others.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 2, 2011)

Good for you! We will pray for you


----------



## hunterdan2 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just remember to take God with you and that's all you need brother!


----------



## Greaserbilly (Nov 15, 2011)

My wife just came back from one of these.... I will be going some day soon.

How ultimately rewarding that kind of thing is for everyone concerned.


----------

